# When turtles attack...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

A graduate student from the University of Central Florida remains missing Saturday after he was pulled underwater by a large sea turtle, according to Local 6 News.

Officials said Boyd Lyon, 35, vanished Thursday afternoon about three miles north of the Sebastian Inlet and 400 yards out to sea, sheriff's officials said.

The student was apparently tagging turtles as part of a UCF research project. 


"The person was onboard a Boston Whaler with other students when a large turtle pulled the victim underwater," Local 6's Bob Frier said.

The Coast Guard from the Fort Pierce, Fla., station is conducting the search with assistance from the Brevard County sheriff's helicopter.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

D'oh. Who knew?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Was it a great white turtle?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

or a turtle from hell?


----------

